# Enclosed parking garage without sprinklers



## BayPointArchitect (Oct 18, 2019)

It should seem reasonable that a stand-alone commercial garage with five or six parking bays will not have a sprinkler system.  It should seem reasonable that it will not have a mechanical ventilation system.

IBC 903.2.10 would exempt any enclosed parking garage from being sprinkled if the fire area is less than 12,000 S.F.  And we are not talking about a repair garage or the storage of commercial vehicles weighing more than 10,000 lbs each.

In other words, such a garage could be a basic plywood box without power, water, or heat.  Add six overhead garage doors measuring 8 feet wide and we are done.  Right?

Meanwhile, we take a look at NFPA 88 Standard for Parking Structures.  Below is the relevant excerpt:

6.4.3  Automatic sprinkler systems shall be installed in enclosed parking structures located at or above grade, or within or immediately below a building used for another occupancy.

Exception: Enclosed parking structures described above, having an approved, supervised, automatic fire detection system and alarm system installed throughout the parking area in accordance with NFPA 72 and a mechanical ventilation system in accordance with 5.3.2.

6.6.2  An approved, supervised, automatic fire detection and alarm system shall be installed in enclosed parking structures having a mechanical ventilation system, located at or above grade, or within or immediately below a building used for another occupancy.

Exception: Enclosed parking structures described above in 6.6.2, having an approved automatic sprinkler system installed throughout in accordance with NFPA 13.

3.3.2.3  Parking Structures, Enclosed.  Any parking structure that is not an open parking structure.

- - - end of NFPA 88 excerpts

Question:

I do not believe that a simple commercial garage needs a sprinkler system.  I do not believe that it needs an alarm system.  I do not believe that it needs a mechanical ventilation system.  What exceptions (within the NFPA codes) are there for not requiring either a sprinkler system or an alarm system?

Thank you,

ICC Certified Plan Reviewer
NFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 18, 2019)

Appears to be a residential example vs commercial, no?


----------



## cda (Oct 18, 2019)

BayPointArchitect said:


> It should seem reasonable that a stand-alone commercial garage with five or six parking bays will not have a sprinkler system.  It should seem reasonable that it will not have a mechanical ventilation system.
> 
> IBC 903.2.10 would exempt any enclosed parking garage from being sprinkled if the fire area is less than 12,000 S.F.  And we are not talking about a repair garage or the storage of commercial vehicles weighing more than 10,000 lbs each.
> 
> ...






So do you want a IBC answer 

or

NFPA answer

only allowed one


----------



## RLGA (Oct 18, 2019)

Why are you looking at NFPA 88? It is not referenced by the IBC.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Oct 18, 2019)

I am looking for the NFPA answer related to a commercial garage.  Because NFPA seems to be more restrictive with regards to any garage.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 18, 2019)

NFPA is a standard that you would use IF referenced by the adopted code. Never go to a standard without first finding the charging language in the adopted code that directs you to that specific standard.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Oct 18, 2019)

The NFPA, IFC, and IBC are enforced here.  We basically enforce everything.


----------



## cda (Oct 18, 2019)

BayPointArchitect said:


> The NFPA, IFC, and IBC are enforced here.  We basically enforce everything.




No starting point??

To answer NFPA 88, would have to look at it.

Does the scope says it applies to your building.

Is there a qualifier that kicks in sprinklers or fire alarm?


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 18, 2019)

BayPointArchitect said:


> The NFPA, IFC, and IBC are enforced here.  We basically enforce everything.



Wow that keeps you busy, NFPA has about 400 standards.

Maybe the NFPA forum can help:  https://www.eng-tips.com/threadminder.cfm?pid=184&page=1


----------



## cda (Oct 18, 2019)

1.1 Scope. This standard shall cover the construction and protection of, as well as the control of hazards in, open and enclosed parking structures. This standard shall not apply to one- and two-family dwellings.


What is the definition in 88A of enclosed?


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Oct 18, 2019)

NFPA Life Safety 101 makes reference to NFPA 88A

NFPA 88A Section 3.3.2.3 Parking Structures, Enclosed. Any parking structure that is not an open parking structure.

So far, I have found no square foot threshold or similar exception.  So if you have three doctors who ride their mopeds to work and park all three mopeds in a single stall garage... SPRINKLE IT!  Or add smoke detection and a mechanical exhaust system.  We would all agree that this is ridiculous.

So I am still hoping to find an exception within the NFPA family of codes.

Thanks Rick. I have posted this on the NFPA forum.
https://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=459420


----------



## RLGA (Oct 18, 2019)

Based on your description, I would not consider it a parking structure, but a private parking garage per IBC Section 406.3. Each garage is limited to 1,000 sq. ft. and multiple garages can be combined if separated by 1-hour fire barriers and/or horizontal assemblies.


----------

